# Where does he keep his dust?



## whiskywill (24 Jun 2019)

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2016/10 ... =693990832


----------



## dzj (24 Jun 2019)

In the comments, a fella said : It's a beautiful shop, but does it earn its keep?
Another explained: Dan Smith is an orthopedic surgeon in St. Joseph, Mo., who specializes in reconstructive surgery...
No wonder it took him 8 years to build a dinghy. 
Ideal target audience for the likes of Fine Woodworking and their many advertisers.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (24 Jun 2019)

Beautiful tool chest - have never seen a sliding panel like that. Very clever to make the third layer instantly accessible.


----------



## Doug B (24 Jun 2019)

Perhaps he’s as fastidious with his dust extraction as he appears to be with everything else in his workshop.


----------



## eoinsgaff (18 Jul 2019)

I’d doubt a surgeon would miss dust collection.

Although, no room in his toll chest for a No. 5/6/7/8 plane so maybe ...


----------



## Cordy (18 Jul 2019)

Turned it off quarter way through

His voice comes across as a sad person; and that music...…. (hammer)


----------



## transatlantic (18 Jul 2019)

Here's a wild thought. Maybe he cleaned up before the recording?


----------



## doctor Bob (18 Jul 2019)

He dumps it in my workshop.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (18 Jul 2019)

I have been considering which of my tools is the most used tool, and depressingly I worked out it is the compressed air gun- I don't clear up sawdust so much as move it around, continuously, from one area to the next to the next. Always blowing something clean. Does that make me consciencious, or just sad? It does show that I don't have dust extraction yet, probably...


----------



## Bm101 (18 Jul 2019)

Perhaps he goes to screwfix!?! :wink: 

https://www.screwfix.com/p/18-floor-fan ... lsrc=aw.ds

The Mrs bought one for the three day heat wave. Now that we managed to survive that by a miracle it's down my shed.
Its not dust extraction or control or owt by any means. But if you have the doors open and it's between you and the doors it does blow a huge amount out. _Bit_ noisy but not loud. It's no Dyson airblade. Then again it will last 5 times as long for a fraction of the price. It's also tiltable. Sweet.
Good 3 speed fan for the money.


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2019)

Trainee neophyte":3bvslog5 said:


> I have been considering which of my tools is the most used tool, and depressingly I worked out it is the compressed air gun- I don't clear up sawdust so much as move it around, continuously, from one area to the next to the next. Always blowing something clean. Does that make me consciencious, or just sad? It does show that I don't have dust extraction yet, probably...



That is a practice that you should cease, blowing workshop debris around is pointless, can be very dangerous especially for your health if you are not wearing good respiratory protection.


----------

